
Show HN: 5400 TED talk texts open sourced - svig
https://github.com/saranyan/TED-Talks
======
levistoddard
I have a cool way to use these transcripts. One question... I noticed the MIT
Licence... but did TED authorize this? or have these just been scraped without
explicit permission?

(No judgement, but wanted to know this before using the texts in a project)

~~~
svig
Hi, no TED did not authorize it. Neither, they said otherwise. I tweeted a
note to Chris with a link to the project.

~~~
svig
BTW, I built this on top of the data.
[https://ted.saranyan.com](https://ted.saranyan.com)

------
spog314
hi svig: What you did with TED talks is cool. I'd like to know how you did
this? Please share technical details. Thanks in advance.

